# Success stories with a blood clotting disorder needed.



## Mrs Reineke

I'm 31 and my husband is 33. We are trying for our first and I have had 2 early miscarriages. One at 5 1/2 weeks and one at 6 weeks. I have been able to get pregnant easily, just can't seem to stay pregnant. So I have bothered the crap out of my doctors to do some testing even though they typically won't do any testing until after 3 miscarriages. Here's where I stand...

I have Factor V Leiden heterozygous (blood clotting disorder), which I knew about already.
Just found out I have slight Anticardiolipin antibodies which is another blood clotting disorder.
Thyroid-normal
FSH-normal
AMH-normal
Estradiol-normal
All other blood clotting tests-normal
Getting progesterone tested tomorrow.

I have read online that with blood clotting disorders it can cause early miscarriage due to tiny blood clots stopping the supply to the baby and therefore causing it to miscarry. Well I have never been on anything for this previously, but we are going to try again the middle of December, but I have started taking baby aspirin, Omega 3's and a prenatal vitamin that my doctor prescribed me that has more folic acid in it than what you can get over the counter. The blood doctor told me that as soon as I get pregnant again, I will need to have the Anticardiolipin levels checked again, because they tend to rise in pregnancy and if they do I will be put on Lovenox. This is scary news, but I'm hoping this may be the cause of my 2 miscarriages. Please if anyone has success stories that have had this same type of situation, I would LOVE to hear them. I'm in need of some encouragement right now. I'm excited to try again because I'm hoping we might have figured it out, but terrified because I couldn't imagine going through another miscarriage.


----------



## Daisypetals

I am so sorry to hear about your losses. Miscarriages are so heartbreaking. I am pregnant with my first child now and have had three previous miscarriages. After doing some research on my own, I began taking a baby aspirin a day and continued to do so with this pregnancy. Well after being pregnant for 12 weeks and referred to a maternal fetal specialist she did blood tests on me and I have a slight clotting disorder too. Mine does not sound as serious as yours, but the prescription was to continue taking a baby aspirin everyday. So far my little girl is progressing well- she measures a little ahead each time I go in. I think managing the clotting disorder early made the difference.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Daisypetals, thank you SO MUCH for sharing your success story and congrats on your little girl! What a blessing! That gives me hope. I started taking baby aspirin about a week ago and we can try again the middle of December. I was told to wait 2 cycles this time. So I'm waiting on my second one to start which is due the first part of December. I'm excited to try again hoping we may have find the issue, but if course very scared as well. I'm so sorry for your losses. 2 has been devastating. I couldn't imagine 3. Wishing you the best of luck and congrats again!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I'm so sorry for your losses--that's heartbreaking!

I don't have any experience with those disorders, but one of the girls I follow on here had three early miscarriages, and she was finally diagnosed with antiphospholipid syndrome. She began treatment right after getting her current BFP (I honestly cannot remember what she did) and she is now almost 33 weeks pregnant with a healthy baby boy. : )

The biggest part of the battle is finding the problem. You're already past that obstacle!! : ) Praying you get a BFP and a healthy little rainbow very soon!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you for posting SoBlessedMama even though you don't have personal experience. That means a lot.:hugs:


----------



## NatalieGrace

I got your back girl!! :)
I have Prothrombin Factor II Mutation. I had 2 miscarriages, one at 12 weeks and one at 6 weeks. It was by coincidence that after my 2nd miscarriage my grandma had a blood clot and was diagnosed with the disorder, and the doctor told her it is extremely hereditary and that all of the women in our family should get tested. We all did and we ALL have the disorder - go figure! The doctors do believe this is the reason for my 2 miscarriages.
On my third pregnancy I started Lovenox as SOON as I found out I was pregnant. I went on to have my wonderful perfect daughter! I am now pregnant again and back on the Lovenox. Yes it is a pain (no pun intended), but it's TOTALLY manageable and worth all of the inconvenience! A clotting disorder does NOT mean you will not have children. It just means that you have a couple extra steps to do than most pregnant women. :)
If I were you I would push for the Lovenox. If it's going to keep your baby safe, it's worth it. Of course I'm not a doctor, but if they think it's at all beneficial don't fight it. 
I'm off to go give myself a shot! Cheers! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

NatalieGrace your post made me smile reading it this morning. :hugs: Thank you so much for sharing your story, it means the world to me. Yes, if my doctor thinks it's even some what necessary when I get pregnant again I will do it in a heart beat. My husband and I want the blessing of a baby so bad, I will do whatever it takes. Congrats on your daughter and your current pregnancy. Hoping to follow in your foot steps. :thumbup:


----------

